# RecipeDB - Mountain Goat IPA



## Fourstar (27/5/10)

Mountain Goat IPA  Ale - India Pale Ale  All Grain               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes I subbed Amarillo for Citra as its what i had in stock. If you want a MG IPA they offer only at the brewery, you will need to use Amarillo over Citra. I also used JW Crystal instead of caramunich for stock issues. Either way it was very very close to the beer they serve. I loved the hop profile on this one. Awesome!NOTE: Glacier hops are Galaxy. One addition is a 0 min addition, the other is a dry hop for 3-4 days at close to terminal gravity in primary.MG use 1056/US05 as their yeast. My recipe has Wy 1272 as its my house yeast.Add 3g CaCl2 to Mash, 6g CaSO4 to the Boil.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5.4 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.6 kg Weyermann Caramunich II    0.3 kg Weyermann Munich I       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Glacier (Pellet, 5.6AA%, 0mins)    30 g Glacier (Pellet, 5.6AA%, 0mins)    20 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 60mins)    20 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 10mins)    20 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 1272 - American Ale II         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.059 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 44.4 IBU   Efficiency 68%   Alcohol 5.72%   Colour 24 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Fourstar (28/5/10)

DTS said:


> Great beer ,love it myself. Made a similar beer with advice from LHBS which turned out well. Would love to know which hops are in the original. Mine was close but not quite there. I'm only a kit brewer, using grain and hops is still a new thing here! Loving learning though! :icon_cheers:



original as in the organic bottled one? they where NZ, i'd probabaly say motueka and maybe NZ cascade (just a guess.) send the brewery an e-mail they are usually happy to answer these questions.

Also, my recipe is one from around 3-4 months ago, recently they have done another (its on tap now) and has a portion of wheat malt in it and i think Riwaka hops too.


----------



## hoppinmad (30/5/10)

Looks like a nice recipe. Had this at their brewery in one of the sampler line-ups and loved it..... went down nicely with one of their pizzas!

Am interested in the theory behind your water additions. Why would you add 6g of gypsum to the kettle, but none to the mash?


----------



## Fourstar (30/5/10)

HoppinMad said:


> Am interested in the theory behind your water additions. Why would you add 6g of gypsum to the kettle, but none to the mash?



CaCl2 is for the mash just so i get enough Ca (50ppm) for optimal enzyme activity and drop the pH a little.

CaSO4 additon is to the kettle so i can achieve an overall expected water 'flavour' profile/hardness once im at my final boil volume (23L~)

Estimated profile will be:
Ca 100ppm, Mg 2ppm, Na 5ppm, SO4 150ppm, Cl 70ppm, HCO3 10ppm.

With that profile im focusing on hop bite and sharpness, typical of an APA or IPA which is accentuated by the SO4. Hence the 2:1 SO4:Cl Ratio

If i was brewing say a Munich Helles, i'd use the reverse of that as its a malt-focused beer. E.g. Gypsum for enzyme activity and then CaCl to focus on malt rounding etc.


----------



## hoppinmad (10/6/10)

Making a double batch of this on saturday with fraser_john on his flash HERMS outfit. We're pretty much following the recipe exactly, except we'll be doing a 50/50 base malt blend of Joe White Pale and Simpsons Marris Otter. Had a bit of a discussion with Jamil during the beer and brewer expo and he seems to think JW malt is a little lacking in malt backbone for beers like this, so our rationale is that a bit of english pale malt might make up for that. Also going for the US56 dried yeast for convenience. Will let you know how it all turns out. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (10/6/10)

HoppinMad said:


> Had a bit of a discussion with Jamil during the beer and brewer expo and he seems to think JW malt is a little lacking in malt backbone for beers like this, so our rationale is that a bit of english pale malt might make up for that.



Kinda funny considering 2 row is like brewing dust over there! :lol: 

By backbone did he mean complexity or just 'maltiness'? Either way, will be a cracker! Hope you boys enjoy it! :chug:


----------



## fraser_john (10/6/10)

Might try and get a few photos put together and put it on a gallery of some sort. Depends on how bothered I can be at the time


----------



## fraser_john (20/8/10)

Photos never happened, but just downed a wonderful pint of this great beer. Good one Fourstar, will certainly be adding this to the list of recipes to brew regularly.


----------



## Fourstar (20/8/10)

fraser_john said:


> Photos never happened, but just downed a wonderful pint of this great beer. Good one Fourstar, will certainly be adding this to the list of recipes to brew regularly.



its a good one! :icon_cheers: therook is about to put one down soon! its been a while between IPAs for me so i might be due for one soon also.

Glad you liked it. did you cut down on the dry hopping from the discussions we had? interested to know if it made it much more palatable. the dry hopping i had was good, but seemed a little excessive to me.

Cheers!


----------



## fraser_john (21/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> its a good one! :icon_cheers: therook is about to put one down soon! its been a while between IPAs for me so i might be due for one soon also.
> 
> Glad you liked it. did you cut down on the dry hopping from the discussions we had? interested to know if it made it much more palatable. the dry hopping i had was good, but seemed a little excessive to me.
> 
> Cheers!



Nope, just went with the recipe, it worked out fine. I have never had the real thing, but do not care to now


----------



## rossp (21/8/10)

Picked up the ingredients for this recipe this morning and my yeast starter is underway. Will brew first thing tomorrow, looking forward to it. With the ingredients I'm struggling to see how it could turn out as a bad beer!

It'll also be my biggest mash ever at 7.5kg; if I pull it off easily I'm tempted to begin doing double batches of my more moderate brews to reduce the number of brewdays while keeping production up. Assuming I don't frig up the sparge with this batch...


----------



## Ross (21/8/10)

HoppinMad said:


> Making a double batch of this on saturday with fraser_john on his flash HERMS outfit. We're pretty much following the recipe exactly, except we'll be doing a 50/50 base malt blend of Joe White Pale and Simpsons Marris Otter. Had a bit of a discussion with Jamil during the beer and brewer expo and he seems to think JW malt is a little lacking in malt backbone for beers like this, so our rationale is that a bit of english pale malt might make up for that. Also going for the US56 dried yeast for convenience. Will let you know how it all turns out. :icon_cheers:



US-05 is the yeast Mountain Goat use, so should get you closer than Wy-1272

Cheers Ross


----------



## Fourstar (21/8/10)

Ross said:


> US-05 is the yeast Mountain Goat use, so should get you closer than Wy-1272
> Cheers Ross




Yes this is correct. I had discussions with HM and FraserJohn about the yeast slection i made at the time and believe i had advised them of using US05 as its MG's yeast if they didnt have 1272 on hand. 

The reason i had used 1272 as its my house yeast for US ales etc. 

I have updated the notes in the recipe to reflect this as i dont want togive the impression that 1272 is mandentory for the beer.

Saying that, the beer i made (een subbing citra for amarillo) was very close to the same beer they have on tap. I drank one of mine merely 1/2 hour before one of theirs and the flavour was pretty much a carry on, even with the different malts.

Cheers.


----------

